# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  NEYO mâle tripattes croisé Berger 3 ans 20 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NEYO
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 *NEYO*
*Race apparentée : croisé Berger*
*Mâle 20 kg et 54 cm au garrot*
*Né 03-04-2019*
*Arrivé au refuge : 28-07-2019*
*Test dirofilariose : positif**

*Neyo a mal commencé sa vie. Trouvé au bord de la route tapé par une voiture quand il était chiot, il a fait un long séjour chez le vétérinaire après avoir dû être amputé d'une patte arrière. C'est un chien génial avec une âme qui brille <3 Il est adorable, calme, gentil et sociable avec tout le monde et il mérite la meilleure des familles. Il cherche une famille qui pourra l'aimer comme il le mérite.*

*La dirofilariose est une maladie qui se soigne très bien en France. Le traitement sera fait chez l'un de nos vétérinaires, une aide financière peut donc ainsi être faite par l'association.
Une fois le traitement fait, le chien est guéri et n'a aucune séquelle ni risque de récidive.
L'association informera l'adoptant sur cette maladie et répondra à toutes ses questions.
Pour plus de détails : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6448836&type=3

Il se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifié, stérilisé, vacciné, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, européen, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...19319771525662

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/




















Quand il était bébé :

----------


## chupachup

Neyo a plus que besoin d’une famille

----------


## chupachup

Pas une seule touche pour notre bébé tripattes  :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Toujours rien  :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Mon pauvre Neyo  ::

----------


## chupachup

Encore et toujours au refuge sans espoir de sortie...

----------


## Kéline

Neyo  est réservé en Suisse et rejoindra sa famille quand les sauvetages pourront de nouveau se faire.

----------

